# Hiniker Issues!!



## runvs00 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey ya'll... New to the forum and new to plow issues lol....

I am attaching pics of my plow that I am having issues with. I am not sure the model and such but I hope there is someone who can help.

One day the plow got stuck in the right most slanted position. I could raise and lower but not turn it left and right. The motor still turns on and whines but no movement. So I took off the spool valves (what I thought were the spool valves anyways the valves with the little pins inside) to make sure they were moving freely and they were. Also fluid flows freely from every hose. Now when I hit "left" on the joystick it will raise the plow. Seems to me something is seriously stuck..

Any clues? We are getting back into snowy forecast so I need help!!


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

8' I presume?


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

I am leaning toward it being a controller failure, but, you really need to test to find out.

Fairly simple, get an assistant if possible.

You want to check for power to the solenoids as the controller is pressed. IIRC, raise will run pump motor, and no power to either of the three solenoids. Down is no power to pump but power to S3 (blue). Left is power to motor, power to S1 (gray). Right is power to motor, power to S2 (tan).

If you have power to the solenoid in question as the appropriate direction is pressed on the controller, then you have a hydraulic issue in the pump assy or spool valve. If you are NOT getting power to the solenoids correctly, you should check as it comes out of the controller for the same power signals at the same color wires. Not right there? Ya got a bad controller. If it is right there, you have a bad connection at the grille or someone has been screwing with the harness.


----------



## runvs00 (Jan 8, 2013)

It sure is


----------



## nathan11507 (Dec 3, 2010)

try making sure that the pug is pushed all the way in...i had the similar situation and was cause the plug wasnt pushed all the way in..


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah check the plug wiggle it make sure it is all the way in.


----------

